# "Modern" Version of DOS



## Zepp88 (Jun 19, 2007)

What is the most up-to-date, compatible, and driver-filled flavor of DOS available? I'm not talking about MSDOS 7.10 I'm talking about open source offerings.

I have an old Unisys CWD PC that I have a little project for...

< /OXYMORON >


----------



## stuz719 (Jun 19, 2007)

FreeDOS?


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 19, 2007)

That is what I was leaning towards. But is that the most "up to date" DOS? I'd love to use linux, but this computer for some reason does not agree with it at all. And plus, I'm just using it for NES, SMS, SNES, and Genesis Emulation, with old DOS games too.

I'm trying to use this thing to save myself money, the other alternative is building a nice mini itx PC, inside of an Intellivision case 

BTW it's a Unisys CWD5001-ZA


----------



## Chris (Jun 19, 2007)

DOS is CLI, so you aren't really going to get a lot of driver support for things other than drive controllers.

IMO look for a linux distro and use bash if you have to go command line.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 20, 2007)

Chris said:


> DOS is CLI, so you aren't really going to get a lot of driver support for things other than drive controllers.
> 
> IMO look for a linux distro and use bash if you have to go command line.



This machine only has floppy, and hard drive. I tried to install linux on it but kept getting CRC errors while booting up the install floppies. I swaped the drive, and tried many different floppies. This problem doesn't happen when I install DOS on it.

My distro of choice for this kind of thing is Arch Linux, but alas, it doesn't work with this computer.

Another alternative: I found an old motherboard I had laying around that I pulled from an old HP Pavillion, it's got a 400MHz Celeron proc. I think. If I could find a REALLY small MATX case, meant for a slim CD drive and external power supply, it would be perfect


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 20, 2007)

Archlinux ftw! I have that on both my 400MHz computers (laptop and desktop), it kicks ass.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 20, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> Archlinux ftw! I have that on both my 400MHz computers (laptop and desktop), it kicks ass.



 Did you ever go to the forum or the IRC chats?? I went by the same name in that community.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 20, 2007)

I've never registered, just browsed around a bit.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm sure theres a bit of my n00bery on there from a year or two ago..... 

BTW, I might decide to use Windows 2000 instead after I found this


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 20, 2007)

That looks pretty cool.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 20, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> That looks pretty cool.



definetly, I can get it to boot with that as the shell, and it can be totally controlled with a gamepad


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 20, 2007)

hmm...I might put 98 on my 400...and hook it up to my TV downstairs


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 20, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> hmm...I might put 98 on my 400...and hook it up to my TV downstairs





I'm getting a cheap video card with TV out for this purpose.

Once I save up some spare cash of course


----------



## Chris (Jun 20, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> This machine only has floppy, and hard drive. I tried to install linux on it but kept getting CRC errors while booting up the install floppies. I swaped the drive, and tried many different floppies. This problem doesn't happen when I install DOS on it.
> 
> My distro of choice for this kind of thing is Arch Linux, but alas, it doesn't work with this computer.
> 
> Another alternative: I found an old motherboard I had laying around that I pulled from an old HP Pavillion, it's got a 400MHz Celeron proc. I think. If I could find a REALLY small MATX case, meant for a slim CD drive and external power supply, it would be perfect



If it has an IDE controller, just pick up a plain old CD-Rom for $10.  Or, just use your "real" machine's CDRom for the install.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 20, 2007)

Chris said:


> If it has an IDE controller, just pick up a plain old CD-Rom for $10.  Or, just use your "real" machine's CDRom for the install.




This machine was built to be a bank teller machine, more or less.

1 IDE HD port, 1 Floppy port, no audio, 1 PCI slot, 1 ISA slot (both on a riser card)

Besides, I pretty sure I'll use my old HP Pavilion motherboard. It's now just a consideration of a REALLY SMALL matx case, I plan to use a laptop HD, a laptop CD drive, and an external PSU. 

Or, if I want to get fancy with it and spend more money I can build a mini itx machine.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm pretty sure a requirement of the IDE spec was to support a master and a slave on each channel, so Just bust out a better ribbon cable and you should be able to use the CD-ROM and HDD 

My IBM server has 1 IDE connector w/single drive cable but it supports 2 drives.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 20, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> I'm pretty sure a requirement of the IDE spec was to support a master and a slave on each channel, so Just bust out a better ribbon cable and you should be able to use the CD-ROM and HDD
> 
> My IBM server has 1 IDE connector w/single drive cable but it supports 2 drives.



This is true, which I could do rather easily.

I wonder if I can get a BIOs update for this thing, I don't think it can boot from CD


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 20, 2007)

Well you could make a floppy boot disc then boot the CD from that


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 20, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> Well you could make a floppy boot disc then boot the CD from that



I'm not sure how to do that with a linux distro. As I've always installed linux from CD or repositorys. 

I know how to do that with Windows, though I doubt this little Unisys bugger is Win2K worthy


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 20, 2007)

I just looked up what this thing is, damn what a POS, I'd get something else a bit more powerful just to F around with 

Is it really low power or something like that?


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 20, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> I just looked up what this thing is, damn what a POS, I'd get something else a bit more powerful just to F around with
> 
> Is it really low power or something like that?




But it runs Wolf3D at blazing speeds!!!!

It really is a neat little box, if I can force it to do what I want.

It's a Pentium 1 btw


----------



## Steve (Jun 20, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> I'm sure theres a bit of my n00bery on there from a year or two ago.....
> 
> BTW, I might decide to use Windows 2000 instead after I found this



I have a Mame Cabinet in my playroom.. I build it 5 years ago. I have everything from Dragon's Lair and Crazy Taxi to Genesis/Atari/Nintendo roms. If you're looking at building one, let me know, and I'll give you some pointers... I have mine running off of WinXP / Mame32 and some other emulators. I can give you details if you need it.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 20, 2007)

Steve, that is bitchin'


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 20, 2007)

That is quite badass. I'm looking for more of a TV Console though. Gamepad controlled with a nice GUI


----------



## Steve (Jun 20, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> Steve, that is bitchin'



Ahh... you just like the Anime Fighters! 

Thanks.




Zepp88 said:


> That is quite badass. I'm looking for more of a TV Console though. Gamepad controlled with a nice GUI



Your biggest challenge will be getting a decent video card that will display nicely on TV screen... It harder to do then you think. Good luck, though.
I tried quite a few diffent combinations of TV's and Video Cards, and they all looked like ASS. Maybe things are better/easier these days.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 20, 2007)

Steve, what are the specs of the pc you're using?


----------



## Steve (Jun 20, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Steve, what are the specs of the pc you're using?



It's a Dell Dimension 8100
Pentium 4, 1.7 Ghz
640 Megs Ram
XP Pro
Nvidia Video Card, into a 21" CRT Monitor.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 20, 2007)

Are you able to do any Playstation or Dreamcast emulation with those specs? Or actually, more importantly N64?


----------



## Steve (Jun 20, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Are you able to do any Playstation or Dreamcast emulation with those specs? Or actually, more importantly N64?



Yeah.. N64 in an emulator works fine.. I've finished Mario64 on the arcade machine. Playsation stuff worked but a bit slow...more physical memory probably would fix it. Haven't tried Dreamcast. I have on that I use on my TV.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 20, 2007)

Steve said:


> Yeah.. N64 in an emulator works fine.. I've finished Mario64 on the arcade machine. Playsation stuff worked but a bit slow...more physical memory probably would fix it. Haven't tried Dreamcast. I have on that I use on my TV.



hmmm...I've also got a spare motherboard with 1 or 3 ghz proc. I can't remember...it would be great if I could add N64 support to my little project. Downside of that mobo. It's full size ATX, I'd have to buy another mATX motherboard that can support that proc. 

Doesn't fit in with my "try not to spend a lot of money" scheme here


----------

